# Got my barn, too



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Well, I bit the bullet and borrowed the money to put up a barn as the some land and a skid steer decimated my piggy bank and I REALLY needed another barn for this year's hay crop. I baled @5k idiot bricks last year and had them stored all over the place. Some in my 30x84 hoop building, but it was a pain because it wasn't all the same field/quality/price and I had to stack it side-to-side and could only enter from the end. I had straw behind 900 bales of hay and couldn't sell it 'til the hay was sold. I wanted a 36x112 barn and wanted 14' bays on the south side. The reason it "needed" to be 112 as it was divisible by 8 AND 14 as rafters are on 4' and posts are on 8' on the back wall and the bays are 14' to allow for two rows of hay in each bay. It will theoretically hold 6400 small bales in 16 rows.

I really like building my own stuff, but time was too short to get it done...and my aches and pains coupled with my dad (71) is my help... The Amish got the bid.









































These guys started @8 am on Monday, and by 11am on Wednesday it was done. I timed them putting up sheets on the north side. 45 seconds per sheet!! They set all the rafters in a little under an hour. There were 4 or 5 guys (depending on the day) on the crew.

It never ends...now I want/need a different grapple so I can make use of the height of the barn (14' under rafters)...it JUST never ends!!!

Mark


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice Barn makes me jealous


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That's a beautiful shed, almost exactly what I'd like to have!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Very nice looking shed


----------



## big_country (Aug 29, 2011)

Good looking barn


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

She's a beauty, and clowers isn't the only one that's jelly!!


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Looks nice. Wish I had one.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice!!!

Making me wishing mine was going up soon (but I still need to practice a little patience I guess). FCS will loan the money, I just need to bite the bullet.

Larry


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

That is nice.
Looks great.
Looks convenient. User friendly.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I need to quit coming back to this thread and drooling over your new building Mark, but since I'm here... what are your plans for the floor?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I need to quit coming back to this thread and drooling over your new building Mark, but since I'm here... what are your plans for the floor?


I hear ya PA on the drooling, I wanted to ask the question myself, but with all the slobber on the keyboard, my fingers where slipping. 

Larry


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I need to quit coming back to this thread and drooling over your new building Mark, but since I'm here... what are your plans for the floor?


My plans for the floor will turn into a two-year plan if this rain keeps up the way it has. I still HAD a dirt pile (clay) left over from digging my basement a few years ago and planned on building the floor above surrounding level. Someone stole all of my dirt...didn't leave nothing but a big ol' mound of mud.

Once the clay is packed down and dried out enough, I will probably do as I did with my hoop barn; I put down @3" of lime and leveled. Then I put loose hay/straw on top of the lime. On top of the lime, I put down plastic pallets with a sifting of hay/straw. I stack my hay on that.

I got most of the pile of dirt/clay moved into the barn in between the 12.6" of rain of a week or so ago and the deluge from 2 nights ago. As we had 4.6" rain the night before and >1/2" during the day that came like pouring pee out of a boot and (because the clay wasn't packed down in the barn yet and still had deep tracks in it) the water ran into the barn in a bay or two. I spent most of the evening with the skid steer and backhoe (John Deere) outside of the barn and the OTHER backhoe (Ames with @ 5' handle attached) inside the barn digging trenches to shed the little pools which settled in tracks. Had a good drying day today, so I'm gonna go hit it if it's dry enough.

Once it dries out and gets packed down, I will put down 3-4" of lime---I've been contemplating rock, but I had good luck with lime in the other barn and I use pallets.

If I don't get to the lime before needing to use the barn, I will lay down semi tarps (a local canvas joint makes em for hopper bottoms and sells the old ones for $5....I have enough to do the floor of the barn.) on top of the clay and put my pallets down on top of that. Also, the tarps will contain the loose hay so that it is not between the lime and the clay when I get to spreading the lime next year.

The lime works well because it pulls moisture from the clay and sets up pretty solid. It's not a solid fool-proof plan, but it's the best I have for now. Things might be different if money were no object.

If you can't tell by reading the above poorly articulated "plan"...I'm flying by the seat of my pants a little bit on the floor.

Mark


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

At least it's a plan (and flexible at that).

Larry


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Mark, I am in need of a heavy canvas tarp for one side of my shed, does the company sell & ship the old ones or even new ones ??? would need to be around 15'X25' or bigger..

I want to hang one from a cable to keep one end closed up on my hay shed.... maybe some time shoot me a message with their contact info, I've been searching my area and what does come up must be made of gold considering the asking prices...


----------



## billns (Aug 25, 2014)

Beautiful Hay shed i am just starting one today if the frigging rain lets up !


----------

